# Can't mute the low E while playing the high E



## Enzan (May 23, 2009)

I would like to say first that English is not my native language so I hope you understand I can't express myself as well.

I'm playing rock/metal on an electric guitar with distortion. Like the title says, I can't mute the low E string while playing the high E string (by muting I mean muting unwanted strings with my palm). Well, I CAN, but it requires me to curve my wrist in a position that doesn't allow me to pick as freely and fast as I normally can. And trust me on this one: I've been trying to accommodate to this awkward position since 6 months and I'm still not picking at my full speed and it still feels so unnatural. I don't know if it is because my palm is too small (3 1/2 inches) or if I'm just doing it wrong. I wish I could take a picture of my hand on the strings but unfortunatly I don't have a camera.

This is a real frustration for me because whenever I'm doing fast picking runs exclusively on the high E string (like, let's say, Yngwie Malmsteen) I often hear the low E string interfere with my sound. It may seems perfectionist to some people but I just can't bypass this one as I'm playing with distortion/overdrive.

Any ideas??

PS: I also tried muting it with my left hand thumb. doesn't work for me...

Felix


----------



## WhiteNight (May 6, 2009)

How are you picking that you need to mute the low E when your playing the high E??? If your on the opposite side of the fret bored i wouldn't there should be a problem there. But if I'm playing and need to mute the low E, I use the left thumb. You dont have to smother it just be lightly touching it and you will get the job done.


----------

